# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > اطفال وامهات >  كيف تتعاملي مع حماقات الأطفال؟

## دموع الغصون

*هذا العقل الصغير، ذو الوجه البريء والابتسامة الساحرة.. يخفي دائما أمرا ما، سوف يظهر حين يجد الفرصة مناسبة.. فبعد قليل أو كثير سيرتكب حماقاته... التي تعبر بشكل ما عن روح الابتكار والإبداع وقوة الطاقة، لكنها أيضا تحمل الكثير من الأخطار السيئة.. 
الحماقات تعبير مثالي عن شخصية طفلك.. إذا فالأمر أكبر من كونه حماقة سيئة أو دعابة طريفة.. إنها الوجه العميق الذي يختفي خلف الوجه البريء.

*

*يجب ان يكون العقاب على قدر حماقة الطفل* 
*


لا يوجد سن معين لارتكاب الحماقات:
لأن روح الدعابة من سمات البشر فهي خصلة طبيعية. تتبلور منذ الصغر وتظهر مع الطفل عندما يحدد شخصيته ويتعلم المشي. فالحماقات تشكل جزءا مهما في تعلم الطفل ولها فوائدها، على شرط أن يفهم ويحدد معناها ومعرفة كيفية وضع الحدود لمثل هذه التصرفات من قبل الأهل.


الحماقات نوعان:
هناك حماقات مهمة لأنها تساعد الطفل على التعلم والتفكير وهي بالدرجة الأولي بناءه لصحته. فالحماقة تتحول إلي تجربة تعطي فائدة لمبتكرها وهو الطفل.
أما الحماقات الأخرى التي تتحول إلى تصرفات سلبية، فهي التي تدفع صاحبها إلى تدمير وهدم أي شيء في متناول يديه. هذه التصرفات دائما ما تكون بدافع الغضب أو تشكل نوعا من روح الدعابة السيئة غير البناءة.


الحماقات تشكل مرحلة الصبا:
ففضول الأطفال في هذه المرحلة لا منتهي له، فهم إذ يرغبون في اكتشاف العالم من حولهم والطريقة الأسهل إلى ذلك تتمثل في اكتشافه عن طريق عالم الحماقات.
فالطفل يبدأ في الاختيار والتجربة والتحليل لأي شيء يجده أمامه وهذه المعادلة تساعده على اكتشاف المجهول.


السنين الأولي من عمر الطفل:
عبارة عن تجارب يتعلمها عبر الحماقات بالتسلسل، وهذا يتطلب انتباه الأهل المطلق كي لا يتعرض الطفل للخطر فيتحول المنزل إلى أرض مليئة بالألغام.
يصبح الطفل طواقا إلى التذوق وتجربة كل شيء بداية من الأكل حتى وضع أصابعه داخل فيشات الكهربة، واستطعام الحصي الصغيرة وأشياء أخري وتتضاعف خلال العام الأول من عمر الطفل.



الملل مصدر أولي للحماقات:
فعندما يبدأ الطفل بالدوران حول نفسه محاولا إيجاد شيء جديد كي يفعله أو يجربه، فإن الحماقة في هذه اللحظة تكون قريبة جدا من مخيلته. فيبدأ في توظيف هذا الخيال الواسع في تأليف حماقة جديدة لكسر الملل، وتبدأ الزوبعة.
لكي تتجنبي عواقب الأمور عليك أن تحولي دون إعطاء طفلك أي فرصة لمزاولة أي حماقة. يجب على الأهل في هذه الظروف أن يجدوا لطفلهم شيئا بناء ومسلي للقيام به بصفة مستمرة كي يلهي عن التفكير في ارتكاب الحماقات لأن الأطفال بالذات سريعو الملل، وعند أي فرصة تسنح لهم يلجأون بسهولة لارتكاب حماقات جديدة.
غالبا ما تخفي الحماقات نداء خفيا من الطفل، فهي وسيلة لجذب الانتباه لشخص. فالطفل يعرف أنه من خلال الحماقة، سيجبر أهله على الاهتمام به. فبالتالي تتحول الحماقات إلى طريقة يحصل بها الطفل على عطف أهله. وهو يعكس أحيانا حالة اضطراب عند الطفل وهو بصغر سنه لا يعرف سوي هذه الوسيلة للتعبير عن شعوره. والحماقات أيضا بإمكانها أن تعبر عن غيرة من أخ أصغر. وفي هذه الحالة دائما ما تكون سلبية وهادمة.


عندما يفاجئ الأهل بحماقات الأطفال غالبا ما يضحكون لاكتشاف سبب هذه الحماقة فيفرح الطفل ولا يتردد في التفكير في ارتكاب حماقة جديدة. وغالبا ما تكون الحماقة مرتبة باشتراك الأخوة. فالأخ الأصغر والأخت الأكبر أضلع ثابتة في هذه الخطة. والآباء أيضا غالبا ما يلعبون دور فعال في ارتكاب الحماقات المقبولة.
مثلا: عندما ترفض الأم لعب كرة القدم في الصالون، نجد الطفل يتعاطف بسهولة أكبر مع هذا الطلب مدركا بأنه إذا قام بمقاطعة اللعبة سيسبب أضرارا أكبر من المكاسب.
فدائما ما تكون الحماقات البناءة قائمة بمشاركة وتواطؤ الأهل.


الأطفال الذين لا يرتكبون حماقات بالمرة يعيشون غالبا في أحلام اليقظة وهذا أمر مقلق جدا فالحماقات عبارة عن تنفيث لفضول الطفل وشغفه للمعرفة والتعلم ممن حوله.
الطفل الجاد الذي لا يرتكب الحماقات، لديه القدرة على الانطواء على نفسه وعدم إبداء رغبة في معرفة وإدراك ما حوله من عالم خارجي. كذلك التعليم الصارم يحول الأطفال في بعض الأحيان إلى عقلاء زيادة عن اللزوم مما يمنعهم من التمتع بسنهم ويحرمهم من الانطلاق والتجربة ويحجم من خيالهم الذي غالبا ما يتبلور عن طريق ارتكاب الحماقات.


ما الذي على الأهل فعله أمام الحماقات؟
رد الفعل يعتمد بقدر كبير على حجم الحماقة. فالأجدر أن نضحك مع أطفالنا على الحماقات الإيجابية على أن ندرك تماما كيفية الحد منها وعدم تحولها إلى حماقات هادمة وسلبية.
أما عندما يواجه الأهل حماقات هادفة، عليهم أن يعرفوا سببها ومصدرها كي لا يتكرر ومحاولة جذب انتباه الطفل إلى شيء أخر بناء ومسلي في نفس الوقت مع بعض المراقبة لحالة الطفل العامة.


هل هناك أطفال أكثر عرضة من غيرهم لارتكاب الحماقات؟
نعم. الأطفال الذين لديهم أخوة وأخوات هم بالتالي أكثر عرضة من غيرهم – على عكس الطفل الوحيد فهو يميل للتعقل بطبيعة الحال لأنه يفتقد القدوة [المتمثلة في الأخوات] لارتكاب الحماقات.


ما هي العقوبات التي يجب اتخاذها؟
أهم ما في الموضوع هو عدم التوبيخ والضرب، لأن هذه الوسائل ليست فقط عديمة الفائدة ولكنها تدفع الطفل إلى إعادة محاولة ارتكاب الحماقة خصوصا قبل سن السابعة.
يجب على الأهل أن يراعوا سن الطفل ويحاولوا لفت الانتباه إلى هذه الحماقات بالتعقل مع إبداء التداعيات إذا ما عاود الطفل ارتكاب هذه الحماقة.
بالنسبة للعقاب فيجب أن يتبع في الحال بعد ارتكاب الطفل للحماقة كي لا يفقد معناها لأن الطفل كثير النسيان.
لكن العقاب يجب أن يوازي حجم الحماقة ولا يتعداه فنحن بالأخير نريد أن نري أولادنا ولا نريد إذلالهم, فكما سبق وذكرنا فإن الحماقات هي جزء من التعلم والنضوج واكتشاف الطفل للعالم الذي يحيط به، على أن تكون بالطبع بناءه.*

----------


## دانا جاد

_ معلومات قيمة 

دائما قلمك_

----------


## دموع الغصون

أشكركِ " دانا " على المرور العطر

----------

